# bf i luv you issues



## Kitty19HasIBS (Jan 8, 2002)

well my boyfriend about a week ago said "i love you" kinda shocked me some...but he hasn't said it again since which makes me wonder why anyone know why?


----------



## kyestar (Nov 26, 2001)

How did you react when he said it? 'Cos he might not say it again if he felt embarrased afterwards, or if you didn't say it back or something. Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying that you should have necessarily said it back... just that he may have been embarrased if you didn't. Maybe a good time hasn't come up since. Maybe he only says it when he REALLY, REALLY means it (that can be a good thing- makes it more special!). Do you love him?


----------



## Kitty19HasIBS (Jan 8, 2002)

I didn't say it back I just kind of didn't say anything and we went to sleep...do i love him? i don't know


----------

